# Điều trị cười hở lợi: Giải pháp cho nụ cười hoàn hảo



## csevenan (3/9/19)

Không ít ngôi sao, bạn trẻ đã thay đổi cuộc đời nhờ nụ cười hoàn hảo. Mới đây, phương pháp thẩm mỹ điều trị cười hở lợi bằng tiểu phẫu cắt nướu từ San Dentist đã mở ra cánh cửa mới xóa tan nỗi lo “cười hở lợi”.




Một nụ cười tỏa sáng khiến bạn thay đổi số phận: Trước tiên, muốn khắc phục phụ nữ cười hở lợi bạn phải hiểu rõ “cười hở lợi là gì”, nguyên nhân và cách khắc phục. Theo các bác sĩ đến từ Nha khoa San Dentist: phẫu thuật hở lợi hay còn gọi là cười lộ nướu, cười lộn xỉ, tức là tình trạng bị hở lợi quá mức khi cười dẫn tới các trường hợp xấu hổ do mất thẩm mỹ.
Một người sở hữu nụ cười đẹp không hở lợi là khi người đó cười tối đa không bị hở lợi hoặc chỉ bị lộ không quá 2mm
Nguyên nhân:
– Thân răng ngắn (hay còn gọi là rối loạn răng mọc thụ động).
– Phần xương ở hàm trên phát triển theo chiều đứng.
– Phần cơ môi trên ngắn do phát triển không hoàn thiện.
– Xương ổ răng dày và phát triển theo chiều đứng.
– Vòng môi lớn và cao, lợi dày hoặc bám thấp, vòm hàm phát triển quá mạnh…
Mặc dù phương pháp chữa cười hở lợi đơn giản nhưng bạn cũng cần phải chọn bác sĩ giỏi, có tay nghề cao và được trang bị đầy đủ thiết bị kỹ thuật hiện đại để đạt hiệu quả tiểu phẫu cao nhất.


----------

